
A Theory of Type Polymorphism in Programming (1977) [pdf] - alokrai
https://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/papers-we-love/milner-type-polymorphism.pdf
======
anaphor
If you find this interesting, you should give the paper "Basic Polymorphic
Typechecking" by Luca Cardelli a read[0]. It's probably the clearest
explanation I've read of how parametric polymorphism and type inference works
(spoiler: typechecking is actually the same thing as type inference in this
model).

[http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/BasicTypechecking.pdf](http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/BasicTypechecking.pdf)

~~~
carapace
Also, FWIW, "Automatic Type Inference via Partial Evaluation"
[https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~cormac/papers/ppdp05.pdf](https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~cormac/papers/ppdp05.pdf)

------
jplayer01
I love reading this kind of stuff. Is there any decent site that compiles
papers and books about topics like this that are worth reading?

~~~
flashgordon
So a really really good book in starting in this area is Types and Programming
Languages by Benjamin Pearce

